

My favorite keyboard shortcut is command + w - matthaeus

I love to close tabs that way.<p>What's your favorite?
======
mikeleeorg
Somewhat related: It irks me how the Quit shortcut (Command + Q) is so close
to Close shortcut (Command + W). I've accidentally shut my browser down and
lost all of my browser-based work more than once by hitting Q instead of W.

A solution for anyone else who's interested: remap the two shortcuts; details
here -> <http://simonwillison.net/2004/Jun/8/remappingShortcuts/>

~~~
ggchappell
That article about remapping shortcuts in OS X is nice. Sadly, it was written
a while ago, and, while the method in it _does_ allow me to add a new shortcut
in Snow Leopard[1], it apparently does not deactivate the old one. Thus, my
newly created shortcut quits Firefox; but so does command-Q. :-(

[1] In the instructions in the article, replace "Keyboard & Mouse" with
"Keyboard". Otherwise, follow the instructions exactly.

------
plasma
CTRL+T for new Chrome tab, CTRL+Tab to cycle tabs (or CTRL+1, ... 9)

Windows D for desktop, Windows E for explorer, CTRL+R for Run (especially in
Windows Vista/7).

------
akkartik
alt-enter to open urls in a new tab.

